# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  احسب معدلك التراكمي

## الوسادة

*بنشكر العضو الرائع زيدووووووو واي تعديل احكيلنا اياه عشان نحطه هون 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Sc®ipt
					

صباح الخير 

http://www.al79n-php.info/avg/index.php

رح تلاقي نموذج كالتالي :


في الجزء الي فوق زي ما انتي ملاحظة بتحطي العلامة لمادة راسبة فيها
و الجزء الثاني بتحطي العلامات المتوقعة للمواد الي منزليتها بالفصل الحالي
و بالجزء الأخير بتحطي معدلك التراكمي الحالي و بتحطي عدد الساعات التراكمية بدون الفصل الحالي
و بعدين بتكبسي على الزر احسب
رح يطلع معك عدد الساعات التراكمي و المعدل التراكمي كالتالي :


ملاحظات :
1 - بعدني ما كملت برمجة لأني نعست بس حبيت احط لوين وصلت
2 - الشغل الحالي بزبط بس على المواد الي ساعاتها المعتمدة 3 ساعات يعني ما بزبط على المختبرات الي بتكون ساعة واحدة
3 - سامحوني على الديزاين الي مش ديزاين  لأني اشتغلت بسرعة و طلعت سهرت و تأخرت
4 - بكرا ان شاء الله بكمل برمجة و بزبط شغلة الساعات و  بخليه يدعم المختبرات
5 - الكود للي بحب يشوفه :

index.php



```
<html>
    <head>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1256" />
    </head>
    <body>
        <center>
            <table border="1">
                <form action="avg.php" method="post">
                    <th colspan="3">المواد المعادة و علامتها المتوقعة</th>
                    <tr>
                        <td>course 1</td>
                        <td><input type="text" name="1" /></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr>
                        <td>course 2</td>
                        <td><input type="text" name="2" /></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr>
                        <td>course 3</td>
                        <td><input type="text" name="3" /></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr>
                        <td>course 4</td>
                        <td><input type="text" name="4" /></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr>
                        <td>course 5</td>
                        <td><input type="text" name="5" /></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr>
                        <td>course 6</td>
                        <td><input type="text" name="6" /></td>
                    </tr>
                    <th colspan="3">المواد الجديدة</th>
                    <tr>
                        <td>course 1</td>
                        <td><input type="text" name="7" /></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr>
                        <td>course 2</td>
                        <td><input type="text" name="8" /></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr>
                        <td>course 3</td>
                        <td><input type="text" name="9" /></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr>
                        <td>course 4</td>
                        <td><input type="text" name="10" /></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr>
                        <td>course 5</td>
                        <td><input type="text" name="11" /></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr>
                        <td>course 6</td>
                        <td><input type="text" name="12" /></td>
                    </tr>
                    <th colspan="3">معلومات عن المعدل الحالي و عدد الساعات</th>
                    <tr>
                        <td>المعدل التراكمي الحالي</td>
                        <td colspan="2"><input type="text" name="prea" /></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr>
                        <td>عدد الساعات التراكمي الحالي</td>
                        <td colspan="2"><input type="text" name="preh" /></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr>
                        <td colspan="3" align="center"><input type="submit" value="احسب المعدل" /></td>
                    </tr>
                </form>
            </table>
        </center>
    </body>
</html>
```

avg.php



```

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1256" />
<?php
     /**
     * @author Zaed Murad
     * @copyright 2011
     */
     
     $prea = $_POST['prea'];
     $preh = $_POST['preh'];
     
     $sum = $prea * $preh;
     
     $un = array();
     $passed = array();
     
     for($i=1 ; $i<=6 ; $i++)
     {
        $mark = $_POST[$i];
        if(!empty($mark))
        {
           $un[] = $mark * 3; 
        }
     }
     
     for($i=7 ; $i<=12 ; $i++)
     {
        $mark = $_POST[$i];
        if(!empty($mark))
        {
           $passed[] = $mark * 3; 
        }
     }
     
     #print_r($un);
     #print_r($passed);
     
     $hpre = count($un);
     $hnew = count($passed);
     
     foreach($un as $key=>$val)
     {
        $sum = $sum - $val;
     }
     $h = $preh - (count($un)*3);
     foreach($passed as $key=>$val)
     {
        $sum = $sum + $val;
     }
     $h = $h + (count($passed)*3);
     
     //echo ($sum/$h)."  -----  ".$h;
?>
<center>
<table border="1" width="400">
    <tr>
        <th align="center" colspan="2">لتراكمي المتوقع</th>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td align="center">المعدل التراكمي المتوقع</td>
        <td align="center">عدد الساعات التراكمي</td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td align="center"><?php echo $sum/$h; ?></td>
        <td align="center"><?php echo $h; ?></td>
    </tr>
</table>
</center>

```

6 - تصبحو على خير 




اتفضل هنا 


الحقوق الملكية الفكرية محفوظة ايواااااااا*

----------


## Sc®ipt

الله يعطيكي العافية هديل
و ان شاء الله بس اعدل رح اخبركم بالتعديلات  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله فادني كتير  :Bl (7):

----------


## Sc®ipt

الحمدلله انه فادك يا طوق الياسمين  :Smile:

----------

